# New Subwoofers (Dual)



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

So I currently have a HT room that is about 13x20, and my current equipment is as follows.

Older Denon Receiver
7 Mirage Os3-Sat Speakers
2 Mirage MM-6 Subs

The subs are currently split from one sub output from the Receiver and I also have another split for the buttkickers in my Berklines


So I am ready to make some adjustments, it will be a slow process but I want to try to do it in a logical order. 

So today (thanks to you guys after I read another recommendation thread) I ordered the Onkyo 809 and that is on its way. So that fixes one issue with splitting the 2 subs (although it does not fix splitting for the buttkickers). 

My next purchase is to buy 2 subs to replace the Mirage MM-6s. I would like to try and stay around the $400 to maybe the $700 mark per sub. Maybe I do not even need to go that high if I am doing 2 in such a small room? (or maybe that is not considered small).

Any thoughts and recommendations would be appreciated.

Note: Use wise, it is about 50% games and about 50% movies if that makes a difference.

Thank you in advance


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I know Hsu breaks-down their subs according to your cubic feet, a handy method that Ive not seen of other manufactures. Your budget of $700 each is about what I spent for each of my two subs and my room is slightly larger than yours, performance is awesome but probably overkill. Personally, Im a bass-junkie and I dont believe overkill is possible when it comes to subs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree completely with Ty. HSU would be an excellent choice and I really think dual HTF-2 MK4's would make an unbelievably positive addition over the current Subwoofers in your HT. At $519 each, they are also at the lower end of your budget range while outpreforming some Subwoofers that cost $1000 plus. SVS also has an awesome deal currently on the SB12-NSD for $599. ($769 MSRP) With the deal on the SVS, it would be tough to turn down, but HSU's recent redesign on the VTF-2 makes it a tough call as both are fantastic.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you very much for the recommendations that you both gave me.

So if you had $600 to either spend on the SB12-NSD or the HTF-2 MK4, you would select the HSU over the SVS?

Let me throw this option into the mix... since I have to split one of my subs with my buttkicker controller, would it be smarter to just buy 1 sub that is maybe in the $1000 range and let the buttkicker controller have its own output or would you guys still go with the 2 subs?

Thanks again!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Cream said:


> Thank you very much for the recommendations that you both gave me.
> 
> So if you had $600 to either spend on the SB12-NSD or the HTF-2 MK4, you would select the HSU over the SVS?
> 
> ...


Hello,
I would absolutely go with dual's as there are also acoustical advantages to using duals. Especially of the caliber of the SVS or HSU. It is certainly more important to use 2 subs than to allocate one solely for the Buttkicker.

I really think after adding 2 of either that you might find that you do not even want the tactile sensation from the BK. As for which to get, the SVS has a slightly more powerful Amplifier and they use a very high quality one at that. The HSU uses a much larger cabinet and gives you multiple options in the form of plugs where you can almost literally have it act as a Sealed Enclosure. I would probably go with the HSU myself.
J


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

While either would be a good choice, Im partial to down-firing and a furniture-grade finish. I like that my subs can easily be mistaken for gorgeous end tables and the driver will always be safely pointed down. Sadly Hsu no longer offers the Rosenut finish on any model below the VTF3, I was one of the last to get this finish in the VTF2 and it was well worth the premium. For all I know you could care nothing for ascetics but personally I think its a grossly underrated feature of todays speakers (its all about performance). Twin subs are highly recommended


----------



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

All furniture in the room is black right now, so I am perfectly fine not having a wood finish.

So let me throw this into it. I am clueless about this stuff, I am looking for as much of a plug n play sub as I can get. I will be honest, when the statement is made "you can almost literally have it act as a sealed enclosure", I have no clue what that means or the benefit behind it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Without going too far down the rabbit hole, I will say that especially for Music, many prefer a Sealed Enclosure or Cabinet. That is there is no hole or port in the design of the subwoofer. Many believe this provides the most accurate Bass Reproduction. I will say that there are a cadre of Speaker Designers out there who have worked hard to minimize the negative effects of Ported Enclosures and there are many that are excellent for all around duty. Especially in lower priced subwoofers, using a Ported Enclosure allows for higher SPL's with less amplification or power and can do so also with smaller cabinets.

Many Music focused and high end Subwoofers are Sealed. The HSU VTF-2 comes with plugs that can be placed in one or several Ports. It allows you to fine tune the sound and somewhat to let you have your cake and eat it too... 

This is a pretty simlified response as Speaker Design can become pretty complex. I will say again that I think that HSU's solution is an excellent one. Granted, you could put a plug in any Ported Subwoofer, but the HSU's are Designed and extensively Tested for their use.
J


----------



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you very much for that explanation. I appreciate all the help and recommendations that you 2 have given me.


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

I will throw my hat in for elemental design. I had two custom sealed 12 enclosures to fit my available space plus a crown xti2002 amp to run everything for you'd budget. I have no issue getting below 20hz plus I can use rew to add filters to the amp. Jest shoot them a email before you make a decision on their revomendation. It cost nothing for a quote and some advice by people who live and breath bass.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
eD is also a wonderful company and I have recommended their wares many times as well. We are blessed to have so many quality ID Subwoofer Companies.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

